# Vaping Battery Safety 101: 6 Common mistakes vapers make with batteries



## Alex

*Vaping Battery Safety 101: 6 Common mistakes vapers make with batteries*

Posted by Kelsey Schilling

battery safety, Vape School

/ 09-02-2016

*




*
*6 Common Mistakes and 6 Excellent Solutions...*
The topic of batteries in regard to vaping has created a lot of worry amongst everyone in the vaping community. Battery safety has become a dreaded subject for many. I suppose the only way I can really address battery safety is the way that I would when I worked in a vape shop. The first thing I want you to understand is that batteries were not built to fail, so if they do, there was some user error, and it’s something you 100% want to avoid. It’s a serious matter, and in certain situations, if not handled properly, it can cause permanent injury. We absolutely never want that to happen, so here are some common battery mistakes and their solutions:



*1. Vapers often carry extra batteries around in their pocket, purse, or bag without a battery case.*







Okay, so this is one that seems harmless. Most of us understand that our batteries are going to die at some point during the day, so we always carry extra charged batteries with us. The problem is not the battery in your pocket; the problem is all of the loose change or your set of keys also floating around. You know the way that favorite build of yours fires up? Well, that is completing a circuit, and your keys, loose change, or anything metal will do the same… but it will be in your pocket.

* How to solve this problem: *Easy! Put your batteries inside a battery case! They make all different sorts, from plastic, to soft cases, battery cages, to individual silicone battery cases! Pick them up from your favorite vape store, and remember: battery safety is every vaper’s responsibility.



*2. People sometimes put their batteries in backwards. Not putting your batteries in the correct direction.*





You remember when you were a kid and you would accidentally put the batteries in the TV clicker the wrong direction? TV didn't turn on did it? Well, too bad they didn't have a shocker on the TV remote back then because if there was, I can guarantee none of these people would be putting their batteries in the wrong direction. Guess what happens when you don't follow the proper battery orientation with a dual parallel mechanical mod, or any mod that does not have reverse polarity protection…. POP! You just vented your battery, and now your mod is most likely going to require some TLC.

* How to solve this problem?: *Put your batteries in the correct direction! Okay I guess that sounds easy, but seriously, I cannot stress the importance of this enough. I have seen this happen time and time again, and the blame is generally placed on the store the mod or batteries were purchased from. Just a hint, most knowledgeable vape stores can tell just by looking at the direction your batteries vented or the damage on your mod whether you had them in the correct direction or not. Accept the mistake and next time be more cautious.

*3. Often, vapers use the wrong battery charger or a very cheap battery charger *
*

*

photo credit: BBC

Have you ever forgotten your cell phone charger at home and had to use a friend’s to charge your cell phone? Normally you don't have any issues doing this right? Well, for vaping this can be potentially dangerous. If you happen to use the cord for that little ego battery you have with an iPhone wall piece, this can actually over-charge your battery causing it to potentially burst. While this is not always the case, and normally the battery will short out before you are able to see any physical damage, the potential for this to create an electrical fire is there. The same goes for external batteries. I also see many vapers do buy the cheapest 18650 charger they can because they believe they are all the same. While saving the money might be nice, these cheap chargers often do not have the over-charge protection that the more expensive/name brand ones do have.

* How to solve this problem?: *Use the charger that comes with your device. I guarantee that your local store recommends the charger that comes with your device for a reason and that they want you to be as safe as possible. Stay away from cheap chargers that cost under $10 because there is a reason they are so cheap. The important thing when charging external batteries is that you make sure you are using a high quality charger such as Nitecore or Efest. Quality chargers will also lengthen the overall life of your batteries which is a nice bonus.



*4. A lot of vapers over-discharge their batteries. GOSH DARNIT! Over-discharging (completely draining) your batteries.*







I will admit, when I started vaping I was personally a huge culprit of this. I guess I was expecting the battery to just tell me when it needed to be charged, and let’s just say that with mechanical devices that is just not the case…Duh! Over-discharging your batteries can be just as damaging as overcharging them. The more you over discharge a battery the weaker the battery becomes.

* How to solve this problem?: *Well, for myself, once I picked up my Nitecore D-4 charger,I started to learn and really was able to watch what I was draining my batteries to. Now I am at a point where I am able to tell when my batteries reach exactly 3.8 volts every time. Always pay attention to when there is a significant decrease in power and switch to a freshly charged battery. It is better to charge a battery before it is over-discharged than after.



*5. Every now and then, a vaper might build to too low a resistance and exceed the amp limit of their battery. This often ends very badly..*
Okay, while it may be fun to challenge your buddies on who can build to the lowest resistance, I cannot believe how many times I have gone into a vape store and seen people walk out with builds that are dangerously low for their device. Running .05 ohms on a single 18650 tube mod? Do you have any idea how many amps are being drawn from your battery with a build that low? Well, it is 84 amps. That is exceeding your continuous discharge rating by 64 amps, putting your battery so close to thermal runaway just for the sake of “beating your buddies.” Shelve your pride, and keep your fingers. Please. Please. Please.

* How to solve this problem?: *Either build higher or put your build on a dual parallel unregulated mod. It really is not that difficult to receive a “hot and satisfying” vape while still being conscious of safety. Realistically, the lowest you should build for a single mechanical mod is .2 ohms which is a 21 amp draw (at 4.2 volts). If you want to run those super low-ohm builds, please put it on a dual parallel unregulated mod, because then you are splitting the amp draw between the two batteries.



*6. Coils touching the top cap.*
You know this can actually cause more damage to your device than it can your batteries, but the damage to your mod creates an unsafe environment for your batteries. When a coil touches the top cap it creates a hard short (solid connection between electrodes causes extremely high current flow and complete discharge resulting in permanent damage to the cell), and probably tastes TERRIBLE! I have had people ask me why their vape is tasting horrible and when I take off the top cap I can clearly tell that their coils have been touching the cap. It is almost like sticking a metal coat hanger into an outlet.

* How to solve this problem?: *If you do not understand the basics of electricity or if you do not completely know what safety measures to take while building, i’d advise you to take it to your local vape shop and pay the $10 to get your RDA rebuilt. If you are really interested in learning how to build on your own, ask questions! I can promise you that your local vape store will answer most of your building questions. If you have additional questions there are multiple youtube videos and Facebook forums where vapers in the community would be more than willing to help you. Reach out to veteran vapers, because they were new once too and will have experience with building.

source: http://blog.zamplebox.com/vaping-ba...eb+2016&utm_medium=social&utm_source=facebook

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3 | Informative 14


----------



## Shane

Found a very informative video on Squidoode's channel about batteries. 


Sent from my C6833 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NnoS

Number 6 happened to me a few times during my first few coil build attempts. As stated, it tasted really bad and I only fired it for a second or two before realizing it on each occasion before rebuilding. I also noticed the coil turned quite red as if dry burnt.

The article mentions that this particular situation could cause damage to both your mod and batteries. Would the mod fail if such damage has occurred? Or would the mod continue working in a damaged state which could cause potential problems later on?

And, if this situation does occur, how advisable would it be to buy new batteries?


----------



## huffnpuff

For Nr 5, NEVER EVER trust a battery manufacturer's Amp rating.....In Mooch we trust!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NewOobY

thanks this is very informative, I do number one all the time - but have been lucky enough to not close the circuit while in my pocket.


----------



## Waine

Alex said:


> *Vaping Battery Safety 101: 6 Common mistakes vapers make with batteries*
> 
> Posted by Kelsey Schilling
> 
> battery safety, Vape School
> 
> / 09-02-2016
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *6 Common Mistakes and 6 Excellent Solutions...*
> The topic of batteries in regard to vaping has created a lot of worry amongst everyone in the vaping community. Battery safety has become a dreaded subject for many. I suppose the only way I can really address battery safety is the way that I would when I worked in a vape shop. The first thing I want you to understand is that batteries were not built to fail, so if they do, there was some user error, and it’s something you 100% want to avoid. It’s a serious matter, and in certain situations, if not handled properly, it can cause permanent injury. We absolutely never want that to happen, so here are some common battery mistakes and their solutions:
> 
> 
> 
> *1. Vapers often carry extra batteries around in their pocket, purse, or bag without a battery case.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so this is one that seems harmless. Most of us understand that our batteries are going to die at some point during the day, so we always carry extra charged batteries with us. The problem is not the battery in your pocket; the problem is all of the loose change or your set of keys also floating around. You know the way that favorite build of yours fires up? Well, that is completing a circuit, and your keys, loose change, or anything metal will do the same… but it will be in your pocket.
> 
> * How to solve this problem: *Easy! Put your batteries inside a battery case! They make all different sorts, from plastic, to soft cases, battery cages, to individual silicone battery cases! Pick them up from your favorite vape store, and remember: battery safety is every vaper’s responsibility.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. People sometimes put their batteries in backwards. Not putting your batteries in the correct direction.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You remember when you were a kid and you would accidentally put the batteries in the TV clicker the wrong direction? TV didn't turn on did it? Well, too bad they didn't have a shocker on the TV remote back then because if there was, I can guarantee none of these people would be putting their batteries in the wrong direction. Guess what happens when you don't follow the proper battery orientation with a dual parallel mechanical mod, or any mod that does not have reverse polarity protection…. POP! You just vented your battery, and now your mod is most likely going to require some TLC.
> 
> * How to solve this problem?: *Put your batteries in the correct direction! Okay I guess that sounds easy, but seriously, I cannot stress the importance of this enough. I have seen this happen time and time again, and the blame is generally placed on the store the mod or batteries were purchased from. Just a hint, most knowledgeable vape stores can tell just by looking at the direction your batteries vented or the damage on your mod whether you had them in the correct direction or not. Accept the mistake and next time be more cautious.
> 
> *3. Often, vapers use the wrong battery charger or a very cheap battery charger *
> *
> 
> *
> 
> photo credit: BBC
> 
> Have you ever forgotten your cell phone charger at home and had to use a friend’s to charge your cell phone? Normally you don't have any issues doing this right? Well, for vaping this can be potentially dangerous. If you happen to use the cord for that little ego battery you have with an iPhone wall piece, this can actually over-charge your battery causing it to potentially burst. While this is not always the case, and normally the battery will short out before you are able to see any physical damage, the potential for this to create an electrical fire is there. The same goes for external batteries. I also see many vapers do buy the cheapest 18650 charger they can because they believe they are all the same. While saving the money might be nice, these cheap chargers often do not have the over-charge protection that the more expensive/name brand ones do have.
> 
> * How to solve this problem?: *Use the charger that comes with your device. I guarantee that your local store recommends the charger that comes with your device for a reason and that they want you to be as safe as possible. Stay away from cheap chargers that cost under $10 because there is a reason they are so cheap. The important thing when charging external batteries is that you make sure you are using a high quality charger such as Nitecore or Efest. Quality chargers will also lengthen the overall life of your batteries which is a nice bonus.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. A lot of vapers over-discharge their batteries. GOSH DARNIT! Over-discharging (completely draining) your batteries.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will admit, when I started vaping I was personally a huge culprit of this. I guess I was expecting the battery to just tell me when it needed to be charged, and let’s just say that with mechanical devices that is just not the case…Duh! Over-discharging your batteries can be just as damaging as overcharging them. The more you over discharge a battery the weaker the battery becomes.
> 
> * How to solve this problem?: *Well, for myself, once I picked up my Nitecore D-4 charger,I started to learn and really was able to watch what I was draining my batteries to. Now I am at a point where I am able to tell when my batteries reach exactly 3.8 volts every time. Always pay attention to when there is a significant decrease in power and switch to a freshly charged battery. It is better to charge a battery before it is over-discharged than after.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. Every now and then, a vaper might build to too low a resistance and exceed the amp limit of their battery. This often ends very badly..*
> Okay, while it may be fun to challenge your buddies on who can build to the lowest resistance, I cannot believe how many times I have gone into a vape store and seen people walk out with builds that are dangerously low for their device. Running .05 ohms on a single 18650 tube mod? Do you have any idea how many amps are being drawn from your battery with a build that low? Well, it is 84 amps. That is exceeding your continuous discharge rating by 64 amps, putting your battery so close to thermal runaway just for the sake of “beating your buddies.” Shelve your pride, and keep your fingers. Please. Please. Please.
> 
> * How to solve this problem?: *Either build higher or put your build on a dual parallel unregulated mod. It really is not that difficult to receive a “hot and satisfying” vape while still being conscious of safety. Realistically, the lowest you should build for a single mechanical mod is .2 ohms which is a 21 amp draw (at 4.2 volts). If you want to run those super low-ohm builds, please put it on a dual parallel unregulated mod, because then you are splitting the amp draw between the two batteries.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. Coils touching the top cap.*
> You know this can actually cause more damage to your device than it can your batteries, but the damage to your mod creates an unsafe environment for your batteries. When a coil touches the top cap it creates a hard short (solid connection between electrodes causes extremely high current flow and complete discharge resulting in permanent damage to the cell), and probably tastes TERRIBLE! I have had people ask me why their vape is tasting horrible and when I take off the top cap I can clearly tell that their coils have been touching the cap. It is almost like sticking a metal coat hanger into an outlet.
> 
> * How to solve this problem?: *If you do not understand the basics of electricity or if you do not completely know what safety measures to take while building, i’d advise you to take it to your local vape shop and pay the $10 to get your RDA rebuilt. If you are really interested in learning how to build on your own, ask questions! I can promise you that your local vape store will answer most of your building questions. If you have additional questions there are multiple youtube videos and Facebook forums where vapers in the community would be more than willing to help you. Reach out to veteran vapers, because they were new once too and will have experience with building.
> 
> source: http://blog.zamplebox.com/vaping-ba...eb+2016&utm_medium=social&utm_source=facebook


Thanks for that. Much appreciated. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kuhlkatz

Another tip if you have some of those silicon battery cases. 
Put charged batteries the right side up, i.e. nipple or positive end towards the loop.
Put flat batteries just taken out of a mod or batteries removed from a charger that was not completely charged, upside down, i.e. negative terminal towards the loop.
That way you will easily spot which batteries should be charged by just lifting the silicon end at the loop, even if your batteries get mixed up.

If you use 18650s and do not have any battery cases, GET SOME!!


----------



## Clouder

Ok so here's my question... I DO NOT HAVE an external battery charger. I'm using a wall adaptor to charge through my mod. NOW, I want to know at which amp rating is the best to charge my battery. I will get an external charger later, but not now.

Is a 1amp charger ok? or should I go for the 0.5 amp or 1.5 amp?


----------



## Kuhlkatz

Clouder said:


> Is a 1amp charger ok? or should I go for the 0.5 amp or 1.5 amp?



I would say to get the highest rated one you can, so you can use it for other items too. The best is at least a 1.5A or even a 2A if you can find one.
Most mods will only require a 1A charger, but they typically limit the charge current to about 500mA. Some allow 'fast charging' and will need a 1A charger for that.
If you use tablets and similar devices, you can typically only charge them with a 2A charger.

It does not matter if the charger rating is higher than what the device requires, in fact it is likely safer to get a higher rated charger than what your devices require. Less heat generated and a lesser chance of fatigue failures from constantly operating a device near it's limits.


----------



## Gazzacpt

Clouder said:


> Ok so here's my question... I DO NOT HAVE an external battery charger. I'm using a wall adaptor to charge through my mod. NOW, I want to know at which amp rating is the best to charge my battery. I will get an external charger later, but not now.
> 
> Is a 1amp charger ok? or should I go for the 0.5 amp or 1.5 amp?


On board charging circuits have current limiting and watchdogs. Its a must for lithium cells. In theory you should be able to plug in a 2A charger and the mod will only draw what it needs in most cases 0.5A.


----------



## Clouder

Thanks @Kuhlkatz and @Gazzacpt I was under the impression that I should not use a 2amp charger as the current is too high! Currently, I'm using my old iPhone 3G charger (rated at 1 Amp) and I find that when the mod is fully charged, it stops charging which works great for me.


----------



## Casper

I use a 0.5A charger, as both my MODs (Kangerteck Subbox and eVic VTC both limits the accepted charge to 0.5A anyway. Another this is, I leave it to charge as I go to bed at night, and leave it to charge for between 6 and 8 hrs, but, this is again not the best thing to do either. I suppose the BEST thing to do is to get a proper charger.


----------



## WARMACHINE

What is the difference between a Nitecore D4 and i4 ?


----------



## Kuhlkatz

Nitecore D4 has a full-blown digital info display, and the i4 has a 3-LED bar only to indicate level of each bay.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

Kuhlkatz said:


> Nitecore D4 has a full-blown digital info display, and the i4 has a 3-LED bar only to indicate level of each bay.


Thanks, and charging wise, they do the same thing ?


----------



## Kuhlkatz

WARMACHINE said:


> Thanks, and charging wise, they do the same thing ?


Yes, exactly the same. The D4 just does it in style  

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Waine

I want the Nitecor battery charger so bad, but it's sold out @SirVape .....I guess it can wait till month end.... 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## GreenyZA

I'm sorry for asking in this thread but I though since we're talking batteries here, I'll give a shot. Please forgive me if this is the wrong place to ask this. 

I have read in a couple of threads people taking about "two married batteries". What exactly does that mean and how do you go about doing this?

I'm new to all this and just winding about this. 

Kind regards 
G

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

Waine said:


> I want the Nitecor battery charger so bad, but it's sold out @SirVape .....I guess it can wait till month end....
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


VapeKing Have


----------



## WARMACHINE

GreenyZA said:


> I'm sorry for asking in this thread but I though since we're talking batteries here, I'll give a shot. Please forgive me if this is the wrong place to ask this.
> 
> I have read in a couple of threads people taking about "two married batteries". What exactly does that mean and how do you go about doing this?
> 
> I'm new to all this and just winding about this.
> 
> Kind regards
> G


It is all about have 2 or 3 batteries (depending on your mod) that are the same age, same amount of charge cycles etc, so they have a similar voltage all the way through their discharge (usage) cycle. So when you buy new batteries keep them together. Till death do us part and all that happy stuff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GreenyZA

Aah, thank you Warmachine. Then I've been doing it right. I have 3 sets of 2 which i marked so i only use them as a set. 
Thank you for the info!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WARMACHINE

Interesting fact: 3 billion (3,000,000,000) 18650 batteries are made annually

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Waine

WARMACHINE said:


> Interesting fact: 3 billion (3,000,000,000) 18650 batteries are made annually


Wow, that is a staggering figure! Talk about leaving a carbon foot print. No doubt most are made in China?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Clouder said:


> Thanks @Kuhlkatz and @Gazzacpt I was under the impression that I should not use a 2amp charger as the current is too high! Currently, I'm using my old iPhone 3G charger (rated at 1 Amp) and I find that when the mod is fully charged, it stops charging which works great for me.


Charger rating is how much it can give. The device on the recieving end might not draw all of it. Better to have the extra headroom and go for a 1500 milli amp... under powering will just take forever to charge.


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Going to give this thread a daily bump.


----------



## daniel craig

Do you have to worry about battery safety on a DNA lipo battery mod apart from keeping the lipo in good condition and out of heat? For example can I build a 0.09 coil and use it or is that dangerous ?


----------



## WARMACHINE

Lipo (Lithium Polymer) batteries are not safe, and require separate electronics for safety. Apparently when a Lipo let's go it is pretty violent.


----------



## daniel craig

WARMACHINE said:


> Lipo (Lithium Polymer) batteries are not safe, and require separate electronics for safety. Apparently when a Lipo let's go it is pretty violent.


What does that mean "require separate electronics" ?


----------



## WARMACHINE

daniel craig said:


> What does that mean "require separate electronics" ?


A suitable mod. looks like majority of the DNA mods run Lipo batteries, and I am assuming they have the protection. I would also assume that the mod would not allow you to run a resistance that is not suitable for the battery. This is only an assumption as I have never had experience with the Vapourshark, Lavabox and the likes.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## daniel craig

WARMACHINE said:


> A suitable mod. looks like majority of the DNA mods run Lipo batteries, and I am assuming they have the protection. I would also assume that the mod would not allow you to run a resistance that is not suitable for the battery. This is only an assumption as I have never had experience with the Vapourshark, Lavabox and the likes.


That's what I think also, just need someone to clear it up.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

daniel craig said:


> That's what I think also, just need someone to clear it up.


The evolv dna board handles all the charging and protection. It will tell you if a build is to low to fire and it will "manage" the LiPo cells for you. 
That being said some common sense is always good. Check the specs of what builds the mod can run with what wire. If you go to low mod protection should kick in.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## CloudSurfer

Ï had i wee incident with no 1. has a car key complete the circuit in my pocket on a nigh out. Cost me a pair of shorts but luckily just the shorts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz

CloudSurfer said:


> Ï had i wee incident with no 1. has a car key complete the circuit in my pocket on a nigh out. Cost me a pair of shorts but luckily just the shorts.


Ouch, you are lucky. 
Pockets are far too close to the family jewels for comfort, so I never carry batteries in pockets. If you look at the positive side side of when things go wrong, it means that you would potentially be allowed to sit down to have a wee

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## CloudSurfer

Kuhlkatz said:


> Ouch, you are lucky.
> Pockets are far too close to the family jewels for comfort, so I never carry batteries in pockets. If you look at the positive side side of when things go wrong, it means that you would potentially be allowed to sit down to have a wee



Tell me about it on the bright side the Family jewels are right where i left them, the only thing on your mind when a battery vents in your pocket is save the jewels save the jewels

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari

WARMACHINE said:


> Lipo (Lithium Polymer) batteries are not safe, and require separate electronics for safety. Apparently when a Lipo let's go it is pretty violent.


True LiPo cells do not exist in our devices. It merely denotes a soft shell casing. They are still liquid inside...


----------



## WARMACHINE

Lord Vetinari said:


> True LiPo cells do not exist in our devices. It merely denotes a soft shell casing. They are still liquid inside...


Not sure what that means, are they using fake Lipo's in DNA mods ?

Here is a very interesting article I found regarding LiPo's in the vaping industry. Sounds like these batteries are the same that is used in the Radio Controlled world.

https://cloudmakertech.com/learn/lipo-vs-18650/


----------



## Lord Vetinari

WARMACHINE said:


> Not sure what that means, are they using fake Lipo's in DNA mods ?
> 
> Here is a very interesting article I found regarding LiPo's in the vaping industry. Sounds like these batteries are the same that is used in the Radio Controlled world.
> 
> https://cloudmakertech.com/learn/lipo-vs-18650/


Nah I mean I read up on them.

The designation "lithium polymer" has caused confusion among battery users because it can be interpreted in two ways. Originally, "lithium polymer" represented a developing technology using a polymer electrolyteinstead of the more common liquid electrolyte. The result is a "plastic" cell, which theoretically could be thin, flexible, and manufactured in different shapes, without risk of electrolyte leakage. These batteries are available[1] although the technology has not been fully developed and commercialized,[2][3][_needs update_] and research is ongoing.[4][5][6]

The second meaning appeared after some manufacturers applied the "polymer" designation to lithium-ion cells contained in a non-rigid pouch format. This is currently the most popular use, in which "polymer" refers more to a "polymer casing" (that is, the soft, external container) rather than a "polymer electrolyte". While the design is usually flat, and lightweight, it is not truly a polymer cell, since the electrolyte is still in liquid form, although it may be "plasticized" or "gelled" through a polymer additive.[7] These cells are sometimes designated as "LiPo"; however, from a technological point of view, they are the same as the ones marketed simply as "Li-ion", since the underlying electrochemistry is the same.[7]

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

I google absolutely everything. I annoy myself like that sometimes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

Cool, but I still think it is important that people understand that the fake LiPo's have some dangerous risks, and need to be threated with care, especially if they have been dropped. The wikipedia insert above, almost makes it sound like the fake LiPo's are actually like normal 18650's


----------



## Gazzacpt

Lord Vetinari said:


> Nah I mean I read up on them.
> 
> The designation "lithium polymer" has caused confusion among battery users because it can be interpreted in two ways. Originally, "lithium polymer" represented a developing technology using a polymer electrolyteinstead of the more common liquid electrolyte. The result is a "plastic" cell, which theoretically could be thin, flexible, and manufactured in different shapes, without risk of electrolyte leakage. These batteries are available[1] although the technology has not been fully developed and commercialized,[2][3][_needs update_] and research is ongoing.[4][5][6]
> 
> The second meaning appeared after some manufacturers applied the "polymer" designation to lithium-ion cells contained in a non-rigid pouch format. This is currently the most popular use, in which "polymer" refers more to a "polymer casing" (that is, the soft, external container) rather than a "polymer electrolyte". While the design is usually flat, and lightweight, it is not truly a polymer cell, since the electrolyte is still in liquid form, although it may be "plasticized" or "gelled" through a polymer additive.[7] These cells are sometimes designated as "LiPo"; however, from a technological point of view, they are the same as the ones marketed simply as "Li-ion", since the underlying electrochemistry is the same.[7]


The ones we are use to and the RC world uses are Lithium ion polymer.
Commonly refered to as LiPo.


----------



## Gazzacpt

WARMACHINE said:


> Cool, but I still think it is important that people understand that the fake LiPo's have some dangerous risks, and need to be threated with care, especially if they have been dropped. The wikipedia insert above, almost makes it sound like the fake LiPo's are actually like normal 18650's


I'm confused. You refer to fake Lipo cells. Which are the fakes you are referring to?


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Gazzacpt said:


> The ones we are use to and the RC world uses are Lithium ion polymer.
> Commonly refered to as LiPo.


Yes but as stated on Wikipedia it refers to the polymer casing. Not the composition. It is confusing to say the least. 

Here is the wiki page:

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lithium_polymer_battery


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Gazzacpt said:


> I'm confused. You refer to fake Lipo cells. Which are the fakes you are referring to?


He means that the name for the soft casing batteries is misleading and I agree. I also always thought they were ACTUAL polymer batteries.


----------



## Gazzacpt

Lord Vetinari said:


> He means that the name for the soft casing batteries is misleading and I agree. I also always thought they were ACTUAL polymer batteries.


I don't think its fair to call it a fake. The industry standard abbreviation is LiPo or Lipoly. Although the most commonly used "Lipo" arrangment is a hybrid it is still a fairly accurate abbreviation.


----------



## korn1

Hi,

Not sure if in the right place but my one battery is dented in the positive end (Like the one pic I found on google). Safe or not?


----------



## Stosta

korn1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Not sure if in the right place but my one battery is dented in the positive end (Like the one pic I found on google). Safe or not?


I'm going to go with "no" on this one, just with regards to rather safe than sorry.

Maybe someone with a bit more experience can help? SMART PEOPLE... ASSEMBLE!!!! (pings @Silver @shaunnadan @Andre @Rob Fisher )


----------



## Silver

How did it get dented @korn1 ?

I know that Reo users sometimes press the fire button too hard (they are called button mashers) and that can dent the battery positive.

I am not a battery expert by any means but my feeling would be to get another battery rather - and try figure out how it got dented in the first place to try prevent that from happening again. Can't be a good thing.


----------



## Rob Fisher

I never take a chance with batteries... that one needs to go into the gorge!


----------



## korn1

Ok cool  Have a feeling my Kangertech subox dented it . Will be more gentle with my other batteries

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

korn1 said:


> Ok cool  Have a feeling my Kangertech subox dented it . Will be more gentle with my other batteries


Yip, I had the same with some Efests in my daughter in law's Subox. But the dents are not substantial, does not touch the area below the dented part and the integrity of that part does not seem compromised at all. So, still in use.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lushen

I say that you should just get a new battery and a silicone sleeve for your spare batteries.
R150-R200 for a new battery is cheaper than plastic surgery for your hand, and R25 for a silicone sleeve is cheaper than getting your left nut replaced

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## korn1

Lushen said:


> I say that you should just get a new battery and a silicone sleeve for your spare batteries.
> R150-R200 for a new battery is cheaper than plastic surgery for your hand, and R25 for a silicone sleeve is cheaper than getting your left nut replaced



Agree on the plastic surgery part  I am busy charging my other Samsung ones( Nitecore i4) and my silicone sleeve is ready

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Love your avatar @korn1 

By the way, it's strange that your subbox and @Andre's did the same thing.
Could it not perhaps have something to do with the 510 pin not being springloaded. 
I know that's not the part that is directly in contact - but maybe this has something to do with it.

PS - None of my regulated devices have ever dented a battery top like that. But I don't have the subbox

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## korn1

Silver said:


> Love your avatar @korn1
> 
> By the way, it's strange that your subbox and @Andre's did the same thing.
> Could it not perhaps have something to do with the 510 pin not being springloaded.
> I know that's not the part that is directly in contact - but maybe this has something to do with it.
> 
> PS - None of my regulated devices have ever dented a battery top like that. But I don't have the subbox



Thanks  

It is spring loaded just maybe I was rough taking it out / putting it in without making sure the spring is going in. :/


----------



## shaunnadan

its risky to keep using that battery, even if its not showing any signs of problem now. the worst thing to do it to try and lift up the positive terminal. if you're not careful then you could short it out with the edge of the battery (i have done this before!)

rather toss it and get a new set.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta

Silver said:


> Love your avatar @korn1
> 
> By the way, it's strange that your subbox and @Andre's did the same thing.
> Could it not perhaps have something to do with the 510 pin not being springloaded.
> I know that's not the part that is directly in contact - but maybe this has something to do with it.
> 
> PS - None of my regulated devices have ever dented a battery top like that. But I don't have the subbox


What do you mean you don't have a Subbox?! Why the hell not?!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

